#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Reservoir Simulators Comparison

## reservoirengineer

Hello RE Experts,

Last time, Yeengineer started very interesting thread: Well Testing Software Comparisson. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I am very keen to hear about your opinions for Reservoir Simulation software. 

(1) Schlumberger Petrel/ eclipse family
(2) Landmark VIP Nexus 
(3) CMG IMEX, Stars
(4) JOA/ Sensor
(5) Merlin 
(6) Exodus
(7) etc. 

I will not include Saudi aramco, Shell, Conoco, Chevron in-house softwares in this list because it wasn't available to purchase.

If you have to buy for your own use (company), what would be your choice? You will have to pay for the full amount. 

I would like to hear about  your selection based on 


- technical aspects
- user friendliness
- cost/ benefit
- Simulation time
- industry standard
- reliability, etc.

Thanks.See More: Reservoir Simulators Comparison

----------


## Shakespear

I have been brought up on just one, ECLIPSE so my opinion is suspect to start.

Schlumberger has bought up the best peripheral software to build the simulation model run by ECLIPSE for the widest set of problems commonly run in the industry. PETREL being one of the the "recent" BIG purchases.

On the ease of use, well here I heard that SHELL supposedly had something good in this department. However this is hear say. ECLIPSE is a sophisticated tool and requires a high knowledge from its user. The peripheral programs also have fairly steep learning curves. Hence it takes at least a year to close the build cycle regarding using the software (I saw this with pure novices). To get to expert level will take many years and will depend on the type of problems you work on.

Development of ECLIPSE is done by top people that SLB can hire. I suspect they do not cut costs here. This is bread and butter for GEOQUEST.

ECLIPSE is frequently a requirement for Development Projects farmed out by oil companies to consulting firms. So it is a Industry Standard Simulator.

 :Smile:

----------


## jan

I partly agree with Shakespear. I have worked above 10 years using Eclipse and 2 years using Petrel. According to me Eclipse has first place among simulators which were listed above. I utilized VIP, CMG, Merlin and Eclipse so far. Based on my experiences Eclispe is the best from them. Obviously work on Eclipse is a bit complicated but for people who know reservoir enginering and a bit mathematic it should not be a problem. I recommend Eclipse simulator with connection to Petrel.

----------


## vergatario

Gentelmen,
all the black oil simulators do the same basic tasks. The only difference is the way they handle the input and output information. May be Eclipse has several options that other simulators do not have, but it is because it has been an industry standard for long time and the options have been included by request and help of clients. 
Regarding thermal simulator, it seem that Stars from CMG have better reputation than the others. E300, GEM and VIP are the compositional simulators that people use for compositional simulations. They work in the same way. First you find the EOS and later, run the simulation

----------


## reservoirengineer

Gents,

Thank you all for sharing your experiences. It is really valuable. I agreed some points with Shakespear for industry standard, functionality, etc. 

But if you have a limited fund, will you choose Eclipse option to drain all your resources? It is a matter of resource allocation.
As everyone said, someone will need for Eclipse:
- years of experience to work on Eclipse model 
- more than 1 dedicated reservoir simulation engineer to build model, QC, history match, etc.
- a single full field model how much time you will need to spend?

On the other hand, more user friendly, cheaper (non- Eclipse) simulator will accomplish some of the task. A single RE can do multiple full field simulations. And it will cost less than half of Eclipse?

I am sure accuracy is important but simulation is garbage-in/ garbage-out. 

If it is exploration work, there is less data and you will have to work with analogous data and uncertainties. 

Then what will be your decision?

----------


## Shakespear

Yes, I see what you mean. If you have limited resources then a cheaper simulator could be used for a "good enough" simulation. There is a lot of them around and one even comes with some books.

I once worked for a small company on a project where there were only 4 wells, and 2 were producers. Limited data and limited budget. Did I need eclipse? NO !!! I used a simple simulator for $400 and an a Nodel Analysis package to get results which were close enough the future production of the wells that were to be drilled. When the wells went on production the results were within +- 10%. 

Maybe luck? Maybe simple reservoir? Don't know, but in this case Top of the line software would not have given any better answers in my opinion.  :Smile:

----------


## reservoirengineer

-----

----------


## Shakespear

It was something a friend of mine developed and then some company in France was trying to market :-) 

Sh*t, I have forgotten what it was called as I used it a bit and then never came back to it again. Doubt if it is still around based on my GOOGLE search.

----------


## reservoirengineer

.----

----------


## vergatario

When you have limited resources then  an option is to rent the  simulator for the time scheduled for the simulation. There are some managers felling that you need to use a well known package to perform this important task. If you use a simulator that it is only known by few people then they will no trust in results. 
The simulator that come with the Fanchis book is free. It is a modification of the Boast Simulator (DOE free software), which by the way has a package to 
imput the data interactive and a postprocesor to see the output (you have to pay for it).
One good option it is to try to talk with new software provider (for with the Merlin, the new Coatss simulator, exodus, etc,) in order to expand their market, that may offer attractive prices.

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## temr

Folks check ou this 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I use this baby for almost a year almost ( less than 1% error) the same results with eclipse 100
Petrel like interface
Free parralel option
User frendly
Same data file keyword structure as eclipse uses

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

See More: Reservoir Simulators Comparison

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## temr

reservoirengineer as they small russina company the cost approximently 70 k USd for 1 licence but better if you will contact them directly they do speak english
For testing this softawere you can download demo directly from the link 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
in archive you will find simulator and demo data sets 
All of them (suimulators) are the same in term of algos they use to solve 2 things in a time step 
1. Pressure
2. Saturation
But this baby ( Tnav) is awesome if you want for exmple make fast history match 
For example my last project 300 active cell model , active aqufer 130 wells 15 years of history 
Petrel +Tnav 2 weeks for match Watercut and Oil rates
Try it

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## geophysicien1

please some one can upload the kingdon sofware 32 bit with licence i need it urgently thankyou 
this is my email geophysicien1@hotmail.fr

----------


## geophysicien1

please some one can upload the ------- sofware 32 bit with licence i need it urgently thankyou 
this is my email geophysicien1@hotmail.fr

----------


## geophysicien1

please someone can upload the ------- software 32 bit i need it urgently
this is my email geophysicien1@hotmail.fr

----------


## Avers

For Black Oil models I prefer Eclipse. For compositional - VIP. I think there are a lot of better simulators , but you should be realistic - if you are international level RE you shoud be expert in ECL. All other sims are benefits, not a core.
For example - the best simulator which allows you to do almost everything is MoReS from Shell. But who cary about it? )))

----------


## ahmedm

tnav ----------------------

aamm2025@hotmail.com

----------


## ahmedm

i think currently the more famous commercial simulators are Eclipse and CMG
esp CMG more friendly in use some how easier from Eclipse 
CMG has very good cabability in thermal and chemical (STARS)

just an openion
thanks

----------


## rinrin

The best simulator software should give your life more easier, to let your "Brain" more time in analyis and monitor your input and output...nothing standard should be in this case, the standard is should be your knowledge to do the right history matching and forecasting, instead as " a cliker or typer".
Thanks

----------


## ahmedm

thanks rinrin

your note is highly appreciated

----------


## luoxi

please upoad the tNavigator's license ,thinks

See More: Reservoir Simulators Comparison

----------


## susander

Who was engaged modeling inject. carbon dioxides? in tempest more

----------


## 06pg22

Any user of VIP or Nexus here?
What are the views of you people about these applications?
How you find them different from ECLIPSE?

----------


## coby

It does look good in term of speed, not sure about its support in long run.

----------


## faryad_oil

hi everyone..
very nice thread
I'm studing oil engineer in P.U.T 
this is my last term and have a project with a subject of 
COMPARISSON ECLIPSE 300 and CMG PERFORMANCES 
I couldn't find anything plz help me it's very very neccessary and vital
danialjeddi@yahoo.com
my email
thank you

----------


## sammy12345

Hi,
I am a student at the University of Tasmania and I am currently studying Bachelors of Marine and Offshore Engineering.
My final year research thesis is regarding CO2 Enhanced oil recovery method and to analyse my case I need to purchase a basic reservoir package, possibly Eclipse 300 or any other related software through which I can analyse only CO2 Enhanced oil recovery case and through this I want the answers of the following:
What would be production profile before and after injection
How much potential recovery is expected to increase using CO2 injection
What is the economics of the CO2 method, expenses versus potential revenue
I will be highly obliged if you can kindly let me know about the price of the software, how can I purchase it and also which sofware will be best suitable for me because I am a first time user and I am only an undergraduate. :Nevreness:

----------


## 06pg22

Sammy,

In my view VIP-COMPOSITIONAL is the best one for CO2 Flooding simulation. Reference is World's Largest Miscible Flood Project employed VIP-Compositional for its simulation study.





> Hi,
> I am a student at the University of Tasmania and I am currently studying Bachelors of Marine and Offshore Engineering.
> My final year research thesis is regarding CO2 Enhanced oil recovery method and to analyse my case I need to purchase a basic reservoir package, possibly Eclipse 300 or any other related software through which I can analyse only CO2 Enhanced oil recovery case and through this I want the answers of the following:
> What would be production profile before and after injection
> How much potential recovery is expected to increase using CO2 injection
> What is the economics of the CO2 method, expenses versus potential revenue
> I will be highly obliged if you can kindly let me know about the price of the software, how can I purchase it and also which sofware will be best suitable for me because I am a first time user and I am only an undergraduate.

----------


## sammy12345

Hi Moderator,

many thanks for your reply, I saw your are from Pakistan, I am from Pakistan too and I am currently studying here in Australia, please let me know where can I get the software which you just mentioned, since I am a student can I get an Original and free software..because I only want the reservoir software for my research in Enhanced oil recovery using CO2 injection and through my research I want to prove a few points to my course coordinator, which are:

1.What would be production profile before and after injection
2.How much potential recovery is expected to increase using CO2 injection
3.What is the economics of the CO2 method, expenses versus potential revenue

regards,
Azeem.

----------


## 06pg22

Azeem,

Officially softwares are not shared neither the forum rules allow. They can be bought from their vendors, for VIP, vendor is Landmark (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) in case of Australia and LMKR (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) in case of Pakistan.
US DOE has developed CO2PROPHET a freeware available for public usage in CO2 flooding studies. It can be downloaded here (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])
To learn more about above inbox me at 06pg22@gmail.com

regards,

----------


## sammy12345

Hi Bilal, 

thanks...I have just sended you an e-mail on your gmail account.
Kind regards,

Azeem. :Smile:

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Good buy Friends

----------


## AguilaErica

For blackoil simulation, most of the software mentioned are good to use. Eclipse, followed by CMG, has gained industry reputation and are often used as a benchmark.  For thermal simulation, CMG STARS seems to have outpaced Eclipse.  

For a reservoir engineer who has a good grasp of the underlying mathematical formulation of simulators, any of the available software comes in handy.

----------


## reservoirengineer

If you are a student, your University may be able to provide you with a license. You may also ask the software vendors. 

CMG: Strategy Central (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])
Eclipse: Try to find a Schlumberger Account Manager in Linkedin
May be worth asking to try ResAssure. 





> Hi,
> I am a student at the University of Tasmania and I am currently studying Bachelors of Marine and Offshore Engineering.
> My final year research thesis is regarding CO2 Enhanced oil recovery method and to analyse my case I need to purchase a basic reservoir package, possibly Eclipse 300 or any other related software through which I can analyse only CO2 Enhanced oil recovery case and through this I want the answers of the following:
> 
> 
> What would be production profile before and after injection
> How much potential recovery is expected to increase using CO2 injection
> What is the economics of the CO2 method, expenses versus potential revenue
> I will be highly obliged if you can kindly let me know about the price of the software, how can I purchase it and also which sofware will be best suitable for me because I am a first time user and I am only an undergraduate.



See More: Reservoir Simulators Comparison

----------


## reservoirengineer

If you are a student, your University may be able to provide you with a license. You may also ask the software vendors. 

CMG: Strategy Central (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])
Eclipse: Try to find a Schlumberger Account Manager in Linkedin
May be worth asking to try ResAssure. 





> Hi,
> I am a student at the University of Tasmania and I am currently studying Bachelors of Marine and Offshore Engineering.
> My final year research thesis is regarding CO2 Enhanced oil recovery method and to analyse my case I need to purchase a basic reservoir package, possibly Eclipse 300 or any other related software through which I can analyse only CO2 Enhanced oil recovery case and through this I want the answers of the following:
> What would be production profile before and after injection
> How much potential recovery is expected to increase using CO2 injection
> What is the economics of the CO2 method, expenses versus potential revenue
> I will be highly obliged if you can kindly let me know about the price of the software, how can I purchase it and also which sofware will be best suitable for me because I am a first time user and I am only an undergraduate.

----------


## temr

I would agree with 06pg22, the source he provided is useful.
the other source is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
you can find there a lot of programs for many problems

----------


## TheDreadLord

I think Eclipse is enough for the needs of almost all oil companies. However, the scalability of the simulator is very low. Run Eclipse simulations in cluster is a waste of computational resources. I do hope SLB do a refactory on its legacy code in order to improve this.

----------


## faizsulaiman22

I used reservoir simulator call tNavigator? Have you heard about it? It fully utilized your computational resources and the great thing is you can directly run eclipse or petrel .data file. Here is the link if you want to know more about them. 
[URL="http://www.rfdyn.com"] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## faizsulaiman22

I used reservoir simulator call tNavigator? Have you heard about it? It fully utilized your computational resources and the great thing is you can directly run eclipse or petrel .data file. Here is the link if you want to know more about them. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DAH7542

I recently tried tNav for a simulation project of a gas field. I run a 3 million active cells model in 2 to 3 hours, whereas other commercial simulator took much more than that. This simulator definitely reduces run times significantly. One important advantage in my opinion is that tNav reads the Eclipse data file directly so you don't need to learn a whole bunch of new keywords.

----------


## abdulghaffar

i think Eclipse is Best

----------

